# Don't let you dreams, be dreams.



## B-Willi (Aug 3, 2015)

Recently had an idea to put together a knife with matching cutting board so i started dreaming up ideas and here's how it turned out in the end! :biggrin: 
(The blade is 420HC steel, I'm still brand new to knives so I have very little knowledge if that's a quality steel or not, and the woods used are Purple Heart and Cherry. I also plan to make a leather roll for the knife.)


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 3, 2015)

Not too shabby, good job. I haven't heard about using purple heart in cutting boards, that said I don't have the background in woodworking.


----------



## chinacats (Aug 3, 2015)

Never heard of that steel, but it looks to be a bit light on the carbon (.46%) for a kitchen knife. Gator says it's made in USA (Latrobe) and that it is often found in Buck knives. Aka Case Tru-Sharp

Nice board.


----------

